# Hiding



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Why’d all 3 of my chickens always hiding in this corner


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Is the sun out at your place? Probably for the shade, plus they all like hanging out together.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

It may be that they feel safe and secure in that spot.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> It may be that they feel safe and secure in that spot.


Ohh I see I thought they all were sick


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Is the sun out at your place? Probably for the shade, plus they all like hanging out together.


Yes I know they are besties


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

No not sick. My birds have favorite places too.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> No not sick. My birds have favorite places too.


Oh well that’s a weird favourite place


----------

